
Ask HN: How do you personally measure your financial growth? - shostack
I keep track of my monthly budgets, cashflow and net worth in Mint. I use my individual investment sites (Vanguard, Fidelity, etc.) for investment performance reporting because Mint has some weird glitch with my data.<p>For an annual &quot;year in review&quot; type report for my finances, I&#x27;m just starting to get a couple years worth of data in one easy place. What should I really be focused on for that though? I&#x27;ve looked at avg. cash flow, net worth growth rate and absolute YoY growth, investment performance, spending, etc. But I&#x27;m not sure what else I should be looking at that I might be missing. Are things like &quot;net worth growth per dollar earned in income&quot;<p>Curious for what everyone else does when assessing their personal finances and any handy tools you use to make the process easier.
======
gvajravelu
I use Mint too. I don't worry about it too much as long as my net worth goes
up, my salary goes up, I investment 10%, and I save another 10%.

As my financial situation got more complicated with more expenses and larger
income, I also update a ledger of my expenses and income once a month. That
helps me track my savings and investment rates better.

It's generally better to focus on the longer term investing than it is to
track your specific return at any moment in time.

------
olegkikin
Cryptocurrencies and ICOs.

Research first. Pick the ones you think are actually useful.

It will likely be the fastest growing market in the next decade.

